# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى القصص والروايات >  >  الرجل الفيل - قصة حقيقية

## آكاي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

كنت اسمع في الماضي عن شخص يدعى رجل الفيل ، ولم اكن اصدق انه هناك مثل هذا الشخص . كانو يخيفوننا به اذا "تمسخرنا" على احد وجهه قبيح

والحين جالي فضول اقرا عنه وعجبتني القصة فهاهي عندكم
*
**جوزيف ميريك (بالإنجليزية: ‏Joseph Merrick‏‏) أو الرجل الفيل (بالإنجليزية: The Elephant Man‏) رجل إنجليزي (5 أغسطس1862-11 أبريل1890).. معاناة إنسان حوله المجتمع إلى مسخ مخيف‏ كثير منّا يتمنّون لو خلقهم الله بشكل أجمل من شكلهم الحالي، والعديد يتدافعون على عيادات ‏التجميل ويدفعون الألوف المؤلفة من أجل تحسين مظهرهم والحصول على الجمال ‏الزائف و لكن لو قدّر لهؤلاء الاطّلاع على قصّة (جوزيف ميريك) أو "الرجل الفيل" ‏كما يُلقّب، لعرفوا ما هي المعاناة الحقيقية، ولعرفوا ما هي بشاعة الخلقة وقبح المنظر (و جمال ‏الروح أيضاً)...‏




أصابه مرض غريب ترك اثارا رهيبة وعجيبة على جسده لقد اعتبر الكثيرون أن "جوزيف ميريك" هو واحد من أقبح وأبشع المخلوقات وأكثرها اشمئزازاً على الإطلاق، لقد عانت هذه الروح المعذّبة من تشوّهات خلقية منذ الولادة جعلت شكله أشبه بالفيل وجعلت الناس يعجزون عن التصديق بأنّه إنسان، فراحت الشائعات والأقاويل تزعم بأنّه ليس إنساناً وبأن والدته اغتصبها فيل في السيرك لهذا فهو ابن فيل أي أنّه أقرب للحيوانات منه للبشر...و المسكين صدّق تلك الأقاويل وبقي طوال حياته مقتنعاً بأنه نصف فيل ونصف إنسان، طوال سنواته الستّة والعشرين التي أمضاها في هذه الدنيا الظالمة، طوال ستّة وعشرين سنة من العذاب المتواصل والسخرية والاستعباد والاستغلال رغم أنه إنسان بمعنى الكلمة وحساس جدا وغاية في الثقافة والرقي (حيث كان يجيد القراءة والكتابة في حين كان أغلب سكان بريطانيا أميين) إلا ان الناس لا تنظر إلا للمظاهر كالعادة وتبتعد عن الجوهر الفعلي للشخص...حلّت عليه لعنة الغربة عن البشرية، فهو يعيش في عالم غير عالمي وعالمك عزيزي القارئ، يقف على مسرح السيرك ليكشف عيوبه الخلقية أمام المشاهدين فيستمتعون في وقتهم ويبكي هو في داخله، لا يسمع أنينه أحد....اعتبره الناس مسخاً ووحشاً غريباًـ تخلّى عنه الجميع بمن فيهم عائلته ورفض الجميع مجرد الاقتراب منه فلم يجد من مكان للاسترزاق غير السيرك ليعرض فيه نفسه أضحوكة للناس الذي يأتوا من أماكن بعيدة ليتفرّجوا على هذا "المسخ" ويستهزئوا به، الكثير من الأمّهات تأتين بأطفالهن للسيرك لتخويفهّن به في حالة ما إذا كانوا أشقياء، العديد من الشبّان يقذفونه بالطماطم الفاسدة وحتّى الأحجار على وجهه المشوّه ليستمتعوا به وهو يبكي بصمت..... و لكن من هو هذا "الرجل الفيل" وما قصّته ؟؟ دعونا نتعّرّف في هذه السطور على مأساة إنسانية خلّدها إصرار هذا الشاب على حبّ الحياة، ذاته الداخلية الفطنة المرهفة الواعية، رغبته الفياضة في أن يحب، وأن يعانق الجمال والحياة كإنسان سوي لا كاستثناء، وكيف انه واجه وحده، بكل كيانه العاجز، حقيقة الحياة التي تنطوي على قسوة ضارية، حتى أن موته كان برأي كثيرين، انتحاراً مقصوداً.
ولد (جوزيف ميريك) بمدينة "ليستر" ببريطانيا سنة 1862، وُلد بتشوّهات بدت بسيطة في حينها رغم أن والديه طبيعيان تماماً...عاش سنواته الأولى مع أمّه وأخيه آرثر وأخته ماريون، عندما أصبح في عامه الثاني لاحظت أمه - ماري جين ميريك - تغيّرات تحدث في جسده فقد بدأت كتل بالنمو تحت الجلد عند منطقة الرقبة والصدر وبشكل أكثر خلف رأسه.. وشعرت بالقلق على ابنها.. فالذي يحدث له.. أمر غريب وغير مألوف !؟....ومع مرور الزمن بدأ يصبح شكله أكثر غرابة تدريجياً، الجهة اليمنى من رأسه وذراعه ويده بدأت تتضخّم بشكل كبير حتى أصبح لا يستطيع تحريك ذراعه وأضحت دون فائدة وبدأت الكتل على رأسه وظهره.. تكبر بشكل مخيف ومقـزز ! عند سن الخامسة. أصبحت استدارة رأسه عظيمة الكبر بنتوءين ضخمين من الخلف وأصبحت ضخامة الفكين تمنعاه من النطق الواضح فأصبح أضحوكة الحيّ وكلّما رآه زملائه تجمّعوا حوله للاستهزاء به وإلقاء النكت عنه ولكن قلب أمّه الحنون ساعده على الصمود وعلّمه مواجه قسوة الحياة منذ الصغر. عندما بلغ الحادية عشرة من العمر توفّيت أمّه التي كانت سنده الوحيد في هذه الحياة تاركة إيّاه في عهدة أب سكّير لا يأبه له ولا يكترث لأمره وزاد الطين بلّة عندما تزوّج أبوه من زوجة ثانية، والتي كانت قاسية جداً معه حيث طردته من المنزل وهو لا يزال ابن الثانية عشر، مما أجبره على البحث عن عمل هنا وهناك...و لكن هيهات، أينما حلّ كانت السخرية والاستهزاء يلاحقانه، وضع ميريك في دار للفقراء وهو في سن السابعة عشرة، لكنه هرب منها بعد سنوات بعدما أصبحت الحياة هناك لا تطاق، بعدها لم يجد من ملجأ سوى في "سيرك المسوخ" وهو نوع من السيرك يقوم بعرض الناس ذوي الأشكال الغريبة والتشوّهات الخلقية ليأتي الناس ويتفرجّوا عليهم ويتسلّوا بهم....قد أستغله صاحب السيرك السيّئ المدعو (بيرتس) الذي أخذه ووضعه في قفص حقير في إحدى دور السيرك وأستغل شكله الغريب المُشوه ليقوم بعرضه أمام الناس على أساس أنه شبيه بالفيل وأطلق عليه اسم (الرجـــل الفيـــــــــــل).. مما يجعله يجنى الكثير من المال من الطامعين في رؤية شكل هذا الرجل المسكين. وأثناء عذابه مع صاحب السيرك الجشع رآه (الدكتور تريفيس Dr. Frederick Treves) وهالته الحالة التي هو عليها فعطف عليه وأراد تقديم يد العون له، لكن نخوة (جوزيف) لم تسمح له بقبول ما اعتبره صدقة حيث أجابه :"أنا لستُ شحّاذاً" ورفض عرض الدكتور تريفيس، بعد ذلك بفترة قصيرة أصدرت الحكومة البريطانية قانوناً يحظر "سيرك المسوخ" لما فيه من استغلال وحشي لذوي الإعاقات والتشوّهات مما قطع عليه مصدر رزقه الوحيد، مما اضطره للذهاب إلى بلجيكا لعلّه يجد فرصة عمل في السيرك هناك لكنّه لم يجد غير السخرية والضحك والاستهزاء فقفل راجعاً إلى لندن ولجأ مضطراً إلى الدكتور تريفيس الذي أدخله مستشفى لندن حيث استطاع أن يوفر له حجرة صغيرة بالمستشفى بمساعدة ملكة بريطانيا العظمى بنفسها ليعيش بها ما تبقى له من العمر. تغيّرت حياة (جوزيف ميريك) تدريجيا بعد دخوله للمستشفى حيث توفرت له غرفة مريحة، رعاية يومية، طعام ساخن...أمور لم يكن يحلم بها حتّى!! وتدريجياً بدأت الممرضات والأطباء يتعودون عليه ويحبّونه، وأصبحوا يتعاملون مع (جوزيف) الإنسان...كان له العديد من المواهب التي لم تتوفر للأصحاء، فقد كان يكتب الشعر والنثر ويناقش في الفن والثقافة وينقد مؤلفات شكسبير، وكان يصنع بيوتاً وكنائس مصغّرة غاية في الدقة والإتقان باستعمال ألواح خشبية صغيرة انتشر أمره بين الناس وبلغ مسامع الأميرة "ألكسندرا" أميرة ويلز التي أمرت بأن يُنقل إلى المستشفى الملكي حيث سيحاط بالرعاية الكاملة.
حتّى أن إحدى نجمات ذلك الوقت وتُدعى السيدة كاندل قابلت (جوزيف ميريك) وتحدثت معه حول المسرح...شكسبير...الاتجاه الواقعي والرومانسي في الفنّ....فأظهر ما بداخله من أحاسيس وأفكار ورؤى تجاه الفنّ وأصبح معها "روميو" بعد أن كان "الرجل الفيل"... وبدأت تتوافد عليه الزيارات من العـائلات الإنجليزية الراقية.. والجلوس معه وتبادل الحديث.. وأصبحت من أمور الوجاهة.. أن تقابل السيد - مــيريـك -. و لأول مرة يشعر جوزيف ميريك بأنه إنسان حيث اكتشف الدكتور فريدريك المواهب والثقافة الراقية لديه وذاع صيته في المجتمع الراقي والجرائد بلندن بل وبدئت كبار الشخصيات المثقفة تأتي لزيارته وترددت عليه الأميرة اليكس وعرفت كم هو في منتهى الرقة والثقافة بل وبكت عليه كل مرة. كان طوال حياته يردد :"أنا لست حيواناً !! أنا إنسان !! "....و رغم أنّه لم يعش حياته كإنسان، إلا أنه قرر أن يموت كإنسان....فقد كان يتعيّن عليه أن ينام مستلقيا على جنبه، لأن الاستلقاء على الظهر كان يمنعه من التنفس بصورة طبيعية بسبب حجم رأسه الكبير جدا...إلاّ أنّه ذات يوم قرر أن ينام كالناس العاديين وإن كلّفه ذلك حياته، وذلك ما حدث إذ قرر النوم مستلقياً على ظهره فأدى ذلك إلى اختناقه ومات مختنقاً....رحل عن هذا العالم يوم 11 أبريل 1890 تاركاً وراءه حب جميع من قابلوه لأدبه الشديد وثقافته العالية، مات متعطشا إلى الحب وهو في السابعة والعشرين من العمر، فقد ذكر أكثر من مرة بأنه يتمنى لو تقع في غرامه امرأة ضريرة على الأقل، حتى لا تفزع من شكله المخيف

تفسير تشوهه

كانت أولى الفرضيات التي حاولت تفسير سبب تشوهه المريع، هي الفرضية التي روّجها العامّة من أن أمّه اغتصبها فيل وبذلك يكون تشوّهه راجعاً لأنه ابن فيل !!، الفرضية الثانية كانت إصابته بمرض &#201;léphantiasis ولكن هذه الفرضية أقصيت هي الأخرى لأنها تصيب سكان البلدان المدارية فقط، أما الفرضية الثالثة والتي استمر قبولها لعدة سنوات فهي أنه مصاب بمرض Recklinghausen حسب التحاليل التي قام بها الدكتور تريفيس، ولكن أخر الاحتمالات والتي استنبطها العلماء من تحليل عظامه هي أنه كان مصابا بمرض Protée.
[عدل]إضافات


احتفظ العلماء بهيكله العظمي في كلية الأطباء بلندن، ومنعت في الوقت الحالي من العرض أمام الزوار.ألف Bernard Pomerance مسرحية تحمل اسم الرجل الفيل سنة 1970 لاقت نجاحا كبيرا في مسرح برودواي الشهير.أخرج ديفيد لينش سنة 1980 فيلما مقتبسا عن كتاب الدكتور تريفيس بعنوان الرجل الفيل رشح لثمانية جوائز أوسكار.لحن الموسيقي الفرنسي Laurent Petitgirard أوبرا سمّاها باسمه.انتشرت في الثمانينات إشاعة تقول أن المغني الشهير مايكل جاكسون قد دفع مبلغا فادحا لشراء الهيكل العظمي للرجل الفيل، بعد أن أحس أنه قريب منه إثر مشاهدته لفيلم ديفيد لينش.هذه كانت قصّة (جوزيف ميريك) وما أكثر أمثاله بيننا، أناس ظلمهم المجتمع ونبذهم الناس لا لشيء سوى لأن الله خلقهم بتشوّه خلقي...كأن قسوة الحياة وتعاسة قدرهم لم تكفيهم حتّى نزيدهم نحن عذابا بتصرّفاتنا تجاههم، وكم من ضحكة غير مقصودة كانت كالسهم القاسي يصيب ذوي العيوب الخلقية في مقتل، وكم من نظرات وإيماءات، مقصودة كانت أم غير مقصودة، تجعل ذوي العيوب يتمنّون الموت ألف مرّة على أن يروا تلك النظرات مجدداً...أتمنّى فعلا أن نحترم ذوي العيوب أو التشوّهات أو الإعاقات ونعاملهم تماماً كما نُحبّ أن يُعاملنا الناس.



والآن لنسمع تعليقك ولا تمشي ولا كانك قاري شي
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*بصراحه قصة تدمع لها العين كسر خاطري بقوه 

بس اكثر شي عجبني انه عنده صبر وامل 

....

طرح موفق 

يسلمووو*

----------


## السيـدة

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
طرح موفق عزيزتي لا عدمناك
هناك الكثير من الآلام التي يعاني منها المصابون في مجتمعنا من نظرة السخرية والاستهزاء وتكون في غالب الاوقات من الاقرباء
فيا له من جرح عميق عندما يكون السند هو من يطعن الانسان

----------

